# Rockets Pick Up Option on Brooks’ Contract



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Houston Rockets General Manager Daryl Morey announced tonight that the team has picked up the option on the contract of guard Aaron Brooks.
> 
> Brooks (6-0, 161, Oregon) led the Rockets this preseason in scoring average (14.4) and assists per game (4.1). He was the only Houston player to post two 20-point games this preseason, as well as topping the Rockets in assists a team-best four games. Brooks also registered a game-high 23 points (7-16 FG, 4-8 3FG, 5-6 FT) vs. Sacramento (10/17/08). He holds a regular season career high of 22 points vs. New York (1/5/08), which includes a career-best four 3-pointers made.


http://my.nba.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5700024834


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Great! I know it's just one game, but I feel Brooks has a very promising career.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I know this is about AB but, I am very impressed that Morey has had the foresight to draft the players he has drafted. AB is going to be a player. He is still about a year away from really being solid.


----------



## nanoBeast (Oct 16, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> I know this is about AB but, I am very impressed that Morey has had the foresight to draft the players he has drafted. AB is going to be a player. He is still about a year away from really being solid.


Not to take anything away from Morey, who is very good, but it was actually Adelman who had his eyes set on Brooks. Adelman had been following him in Oregon and put the pressure on Rockets to get him.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Not to take anything away from Morey, who is very good, but it was actually Adelman who had his eyes set on Brooks. Adelman had been following him in Oregon and put the pressure on Rockets to get him.


Didn't know that. Props to Rick. I guess a speedy PG who can shoot would fit in really well with his team.


----------

